
Ask HN: Media recommendations for hackers - simongr3dal
Hi HN, do you have any recommendations of interesting and entertaining {movies, books, podcasts, etc.} for a hacker.<p>I&#x27;m thinking something along the lines of either Zero Days from 2016 [1], a documentary about Stuxnet. Or something like the talk from James Mickens about IoT security that was recently shared here [2].<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.imdb.com&#x2F;title&#x2F;tt5446858&#x2F;<p>[2]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=17785162
======
iandioch
Without any doubt, I'd recommend the following books:

\- 'Countdown to Zero Day: Stuxnet and the Launch of the World's First Digital
Weapon' by Kim Zetter.

\- 'The Cuckoo’s Egg: Tracking a Spy Through the Maze of Computer Espionage'
by Clifford Stoll.

Both of these books are old-school infosec stories, and both are well worth
the time. If I remember correctly, I listened to Countdown to Zero Day over a
few days on Audible, and read The Cuckoo's Egg in one or two sittings in
paperback.

------
m1573rp34130dy
look for _we are legion_

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/We_Are_Legion](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/We_Are_Legion)

[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2177843/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2177843/)

